# Need to bring the wife offshore



## Shane Wright (Nov 13, 2013)

My wife has been dying to go offshore fishing. I usually get to go a few times a year during snapper season. I have looked at charters but was just wondering if anyone on here would be willing to throw us a bone an dget us out there anytime this summer. I am an experienced fisherman but do not have offshore gear. I would like to bring her out and catch an assortment by hitting rigs, rock piles weedlines whatever I just really want her to experience this before we buy a boat. Thanks for any help


----------



## Shane Wright (Nov 13, 2013)

oh yea forgot to say will help with fuel, cleaning fish, cleaning boat etc.


----------



## jhp3435 (Jan 8, 2013)

I might have room tomorrow for snapper out of Matagorda. 281-750-2227 Allen


----------

